# Deerburgers with Canned Maters



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2020)

*Deerburgers with Canned Maters*​


No more Fresh Maters around here, so I had to try some Fresh from a can to my Burgers.
Turned out to be another winner, just like the BLTs and the Webers with canned Maters.
So I took what I needed out of the can & set them right on my Burger.
When I used these on my BLTs & Webers, I rinsed & dried them, but not on all of these burgers.
I used Miracle Whip this time, for a change, and Heated up some Steak Fries too.
A couple of Deviled Eggs made an Appearance too.
BTW: These Deerburgers were as my usual, made of 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef, with about 3 or 4 TBS of Worcestershire per pound added.


Thanks For coming by!

Bear


Two of the 6 Deerburgers hiding in the shade:







Closer look:






Melting a slice of American Cheese on my 2 Burgers for first night:






Ready to bring inside:






Experimenting with canned Whole Tomatoes, now that Mater season is over in Pennsylvania:






Miracle Whip on my Burger Buns:






Add the Burgers:






Adding some Canned Maters:






Close 'em up & add a couple Deviled Eggs:






And some Steak Fries in my Air Fryer:






Here's what happens if you don't rinse & Dry the Maters:






A little neater with this one:






With some Fries:


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2020)

Those look mighty good there Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks good Bear! Those steak fries look really good too! Haven't had them in forever 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice . Those are the good canned tomatoes . I'm due for some burgers . 
Nice work


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2020)

Great looking burgers there Bear. We have our own canned tomatoes.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks Greats

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Those look mighty good there Bear



Thank You Rick!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good Bear! Those steak fries look really good too! Haven't had them in forever
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
They're pretty good for frozen fries, but the Burgers were Outstanding!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2020)

looks delicous Bear! still got to try them canned maters


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks great except the maters. I hate maters but love ketchup. Go figure?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks like some good burgers


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2020)

I agree, some good looking burgers!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . Those are the good canned tomatoes . I'm due for some burgers .
> Nice work



Thank You Rich!!
Yeah, These were the ones You & JJ recommended, but I already had a can.
The only thing wrong with these is I can't find a smaller can than 28 ounces.

Bear



HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking burgers there Bear. We have our own canned tomatoes.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Yeah, We never got into canning.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Greats
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks delicous Bear! still got to try them canned maters




Thank You Jim!!
These Canned Maters aren't near as good as Fresh out of the Garden, but they're a lot better than the Juiceless Junk they sell around here out of Season!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Looks great except the maters. I hate maters but love ketchup. Go figure?




Thanks Hawging It !!
Funny how our taste buds vary. I never liked Tomato Juice or Stewed Tomatoes, but I always loved Fresh Tomatoes.
And as a Kid I used Ketchup on Dogs & Burgers, but now I find Ketchup too sweet on anything but Smoked Sausage, and use Mustard on Dogs & Burgers.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks like some good burgers




Thank You Adam!!
PA Venison!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> I agree, some good looking burgers!!!




Thank You Justin!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2020)

JLeonard
 ---Thanks for the Like, Jim.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2020)

normanaj
 ---Thank You for the Like, Norm.

Bear


----------

